# New member here, not new to smoking meat



## Big Grouch (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning everyone. Waiting to pick up my new Camp Chef PG36CL-2 pellet grill. My current stable is a Napoleon Prestige Pro 825, a Weber EP-310, WSM 18.5, and two 22.5 Weber kettles. I was smoking boneless short ribs on a kettle while working in the garage and was frustrated by tending the fire often. I decided the time for a pellet grill had come. I'll update next week when it gets here.
How the short ribs came out. Flavor was good but were a bit dry, despite braising in beef broth the last 2.5 hours.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## kruizer (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. Tasty looking short ribs. Here's my last ones. Maybe some ideas for your next ones





						Short Rib Burnt Ends On The Stickburner
					

Howdy smokers. Cold snowy day here in Tennessee. Fired up the stickburner for some burnt ends and beans.  Started off with some boneless beef short ribs These had great marbling. Seasoned with Jeff's Texas rub Got some beans ready Got the smoker running 250 using hickory and cherry Thin blue...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 11, 2021)

Love some beef ribs and welcome from SE GA


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome y'all from South Carolina....


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to the SMF from South Carolina's Riverfront.


----------



## Big Grouch (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks everybody, west 'burbs of Chicago here.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
I'm guessing none of those "dry" short ribs got thrown away ;-)


----------

